# Java Miniprojekt



## jizang (10. Nov 2014)

Hallo,
Ich muss für die Uni ein Miniprojekt abgeben,jedoch habe ich keine ahnung wie ich die Aufgaben bearbeiten soll,wenn Ihr mir für die einzelnen Aufgaben ein Lösungsansatz geben könntet wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## JavaMeister (10. Nov 2014)

1. Suche dir deine Kommlitonen, denn die posten hier auch zu der gleichen Aufgabe die gleichen Fragen wie du.

2. Lese die Aufgaben sorgfältig durch. Besser schreiben, als wie es in der Aufgabe steht (Schritt für Schritt) kann ich leider auch nicht.

So ne Aufgabe hier hinklatschen und "Ich weiß nicht weiter" sagen, ist echt unklug.


----------

